# Red Earth Hops?



## chefeffect (5/6/12)

Hey guys,

Did a quick search doesn't seem to be much information on Red Earth Hops has anyone used these or know what they are? Thinking of adding them to my hop garden. 

Chef.


----------



## Wolfy (5/6/12)

Given that Google knows nothing about them, I'd suggest they are either a nursery brand name of ornamental hops, or that you need to provide some additional information about where they are from and what they are.


----------



## chefeffect (5/6/12)

No worries Wolfy,

They are from Hopco from Tasmania, I have sent them an email and am awaiting reply. The discription was

_Red Earth - name is derived from the red hues of cones in their early stage of development, (just out of burr stage) and a brewers flavour description of earthy and woody._

I am assuming they would be for pale ales??? I'm looking for something to put in the place of my goldings that didn't survive the first year.

Chef.


----------



## Wolfy (5/6/12)

If they're from Hopco then it's safe to assume they are for brewing and not ornamental like I guessed. But make sure you update this thread with more information when you have it.

Interestingly, the cones on some of the Chinook rhizomes I sold to a couple of AHB members were red when they started to develop, so ask about the parentage of the variety if you can.


----------



## chefeffect (8/6/12)

Unfortunately the grower has not got any extra information on this variety, we may need to wait and see if anyone else can give some information...


----------



## DJR (8/6/12)

They have got Super Alpha rhizomes too which is interesting.


----------

